# A short Video



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive just made a short video on how to skin a partridge in less than 30 seconds, with out a knife, i done this one slow for you.
doing it this way is the best in the field saving you bringing all the bit back,


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Jeff
Man thats fast.
Jut watched the video with the three slingshots-They are cracking mate.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

spanky said:


> Hi Jeff
> Man thats fast.
> Jut watched the video with the three slingshots-They are cracking mate.


yes they are Martin made me them,


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that was a pukka video,can you use that on other game birds??


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> that was a pukka video,can you use that on other game birds??


i do it with all of them, ducks pigeons the lot, jeff


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> that was a pukka video,can you use that on other game birds??


i do it with all of them, ducks pigeons the lot, jeff
[/quote]
lol ive never seen it,gonna have to try it,excellent info there mate,and im also a fan a martins work,you have some beauties


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

lol that was excellent, well done sire!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great video jeff







i'v gotta try that out, seriously going out for a woody now


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks pretty slick! Beats the messier way I use ...

Cheers ........... Charles


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jeff thanks for the vid will have to give it ago


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

good idea! have you test it with chicken to?
what you made with the other meet? in the legs or wings?


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats cool!!! A very nice method. I'll try this on my next dove hunt.
Very practicable when you shoot over 20 doves on one morning which is normal here...


----------

